# Magnolia Wood uses?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a buddy that just cut down a Magnolia tree in his back yard… i told him to save me some of the wood. Ive got a piece thats about 6ft long. bout as big around as your thigh….is it worth saving? havent seen too much stuff on here with Magnolia wood


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

You never know what is inside of a piece of wood. I have seen some pretty nice turnings from oddball stuff. But I'm one of those types that can't throw things away, so I'd be slicing it and hoping for the best. Flowering trees, like cherry, apple, pear, etc. can have gorgeous wood, but they are rarely used because they are usually rotted into oblivion before they come down so you don't hear so much about them.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds much better than white pine to me.I would love to try it.Alistair


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

Like Nomad says, there are lots of common fruit/ornamental trees that we don't see often, but have very pretty wood. If the tree has burls on it, there will definitely be some nice figure in it. The bole (trunk) is the only part of the tree that is worth cutting into boards. (Limbs are reaction wood, and won't stay flat.)


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd sure love to see what it looks like on the inside! Flower and fruit trees tend to be pretty gorgeous.


----------



## nicksdad (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you have any of that magnolia left? I'm looking for enough to make some 1/4" slats to cover a guitar top. 
Daniel 703 969 6233


----------



## dontlikenicknames (May 17, 2012)

I use magnoila wood in penmaking. In drying the wood oxidizes to gray color.


----------

